# Tonight's Sunset



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Right after an evening rain squall blew through...

Canon 1D MkIII, Zeiss 50mm f/1.4.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Gorgeous shot, Jon!


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Tonight


----------

